# DnD maps on Sketchup



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm working on some maps for a DnD campaign. I'll add pics as I go. I can't believe how easy this program is. I started playing with it at 11:00 today.

Thanks to dirtydog for introducing me to sketchup on his heavybolterCAD thread.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

After the layout, I started building the walls, then steps, then windows. Going over the details and trimming up all the corners took time, but the nice part is cleaning up makes the texturing go quick.

I hear you can use these models on game engines. Gawd, I love this app!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Fleshed out the windows, added floor details, textured the first floor. Ready to start the second floor.

Note: When doing layouts of the floors, save a copy before you start building and texturing. This can save alot of time if you have to make changes or add more floors later.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

That's awesome mate, it looks like a great layout. What sort of a structure are you going for with this by the way, it seems to be either a mansion or a small castle/keep?

It seems I'll have to look into this sketchup thing....


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

i have sketch up but i could never figure out how to use it. =[ i use pro desktop to try to make stuff liek this but i suck at it lulz


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's the first drawing I've done on sketchup, the first floor of a castle for DnD. Right now, I'm trying to solve the problem with adding floors. If you look under the models, they're hollow. I think I'll start separating the floors from the walls so everything is independent and solid. We'll see.... :laugh:


----------



## CADdyfan (Jan 29, 2010)

It would be cool to have this for reference in a game and print out a plan view with hexes/squares on it. I'm thinking about doing it myself with the huge plotter we have at my work, with permission of course :grin:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

You bet! I can send you the sketchup file on email when I get home. PM me the address. Let me know if you want some more maps. I made a bunch for my Shadow over Baratur campaign, thought file sizes are quite large (up to 10gb). This one shouldn't be too big, though. Download the free sketchup and you should be able to view it in 3d. I might just add it to the sketchup library as well. Enjoy!


----------

